# pipe got wet



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I was over at my friends house earlier playing guitar hero (only played 7 hours, thats not too much is it?) and went out on the porch for a bowl. I left my pipe and jacket out there since both obviously smelled like smoke. When I went out and got them, I discovered it had started to rain. Judging from the cardboard sleeve that holds pipe cleaners, it hadn't been raining very hard/long, but the pipe (a nording bent billiard) was wet. I dried it off as best i could, wiped the inside of the bowl out, and ran some pipe cleaners through it. Is there anything i should be on the look out for or problems (if any) likely to arise?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

as long as it wasn't submersed and soaking for an extended period of time, i think you'll be good if you let it dry out for a couple days (even after you wiped it off).

i've heard of some ppl who have put rum or whiskey in their bowl (without cotton balls or salt) to sweeten their pipe. they dump out the alcohol, wipe out the inside, let it rest for a few days....


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I would imagine that it would be fine soon as it is dry.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Would a couple days be enough to let the wood dry out properly?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

It'll probably do it more good than bad...two days should be enough.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Just let it sit for a day or two and it should be fine. Heck, I washed(laundry) one of my pipes before!! Somehow it made it through and after I cleaned it up and let it sit numerous days, it smoked and still does smoke great.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

No probs.....
As a matter of fact, I have a few pipes that I use specifically when it is either snowing out or raining.
The only thing I do (I do this with all my pipes after smoking) is clean the shank/stem/bowl well with a pipe cleaner soaked with Everclear, then wipe the entire pipe down with a cloth impregnated Briar Wipe, which is bascially beeswax.

Some of my pipes get quite wet while smoking and snowblowing......I have never had a problem with the pipe.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

alright, ill save it for my final bowl before driving back home friday. Thanks for the replies.


----------

